# Raymarine E120 Help



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

My new boat has a Raymarine E120 on it. apparently the middle bottom soft key does not work. Does anyone know if this is fixable, or anything I can do to fix it? It doesn't look like it has any damage to the plotter itself, but the button is completely useless. Also, does anyone know how to connect the E120 to a computer to transfer waypoints instead of putting them in 1 by 1? 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Is yer unit flush mounted?????From front or rear???? If from rear.....sometimes the unit slips down and the buttom gets jammed....Have seen this happen on several brands of machines.....

George


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

bet a dollar that your faceplate is not snapped on properly. get a card reader and a cf ccard you transfer that way on the raymarines.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

It's mounted flush from the front. I will check the faceplate. Does it just pop off? I really don't want to screw this thing up! 

Bob


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

yes it pops off to flushmount. this happens to them alot. somebody put the faceplate back on and got one of the buttons in a bind. the plate should just popoff.


----------



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Raymarine uses a CF Card - Compact Flash.


----------

